# ROAR Elec rules



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Hum. I was checking out the ROAR site and on 1/8th Elec buggy it said we have to have gear covers??? this was absent for the 1/8th gas buggies but definitely there for electric.

Then the Traxxas veleron Brushless was not on the approved list for mod motors. sorta surprising but ****.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Everyone better check the ROAR rules for their classes. There are 2 Short Course classes offered on RC Signup. Be aware that the SC Spec class means either 27T Stock or 17.5 BL, 6-cell NiMh or 2S LiPo, and any SC tire, but tire can't be siped. In other words, a RTR SC10 or Stock Slash would actually have to run in the Mod class, not Spec. You'd have to put 17T in it to run Spec.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep and Losi truck is illegal size for stock i hear too. I called the Texas ROAR race director he says Corr Open class is exhibitional and might not have some typical roar rules apply such as motors and car size. But proper ROAR approved batteries will be a must in the open class for safety. He will get back with me on details and i'll post.

As for 1/8th electric motor covers. since it is not exposed like a 1/10th rear mounted motor and they are typically covered by a diff mount and the body, we wont have to worry about actually getting or making a "gear Cover" pheww.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Carp, my post should say "have to add 27T...", not 17T. Won't let me edit.

Jason, that's interesting. Supposedly the 4wd is going to be split and have an "exhibition" class, precisely b/c there are a lot of people w/o ROAR legal batteries. So why ROAR batts in one exhibition class and not in another?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Click on link and read. This was in mid-Oct.
http://www.***********/forums/showthread.php?t=21995&page=4


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Well he said Batteries are required to be on list at this event because it is a safety issue and they have insurance concerns attached to their races. 

1/8 buggy tires are not legal for Stock coor (stock slash tires are perfect match) and yes the losi strike is over the stock required dimensions in size and thus illegal for stock coor. infact the dimensions for corr stock are almost a perfect match to a slash. Open CORR class is exhibition and i'll get confirmation that if anything goes there.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I am signed up for CORR mod with my stock slash. I'm not changing a bunch of carp for just one race. I bought the slash to race cheaply, not wanting to put a bunch of money in it.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm just the messenger. Doesn't matter to me, I have plenty of 27T and I'm running Spec. I haven't understood from the beginning why they said soft LiPo would be legal for 4wd classes but not others if the soft cases are a safety concern. But, you can read it in the link above. It would be nice if Steve could wrtie up the rules for the exhibition classes so people can make sure they meet them.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Well steve said the exhibition class was the baby of the hosting track and if they dont have that class in roar rule book its largely up to the hosting track. He said batteries were his main concern with the exhibition classes. But, we will see when he calls me back.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Steve always has had issues with batteries. Earl and I tried to run an 1/8 "Exhibition" class at the regionals last year, and he wouldn't let us because we didn't have ROAR legal batteries. Now I understand ROAR has/had an 1/8 electric championship race this year where they had an exhibition class where you could run whatever configuration lipos you want. Maybe he will let us do that here with the open corr class?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just read the thread the Chris posted a link to, and what it looks like is that in the 1/8th electric, and open corr classes we will be able to run batteries that aren't ROAR legal. If that is true, I'm in!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That's what I'm saying, but what Jason posted after talking to him is different (at least with respect to Open CORR). I hope they open it up, would like to see a big race.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok here is the deal. Just got off the phone with Jeremy at Mikes and Steve with ROAR and:

For any class that there is enough people they will offer a non-ROAR exhibition / demo class that you can run what ever, motors, car spec, tires etc. This Exhibition class will not count towards ROAR standings though but act as a separate class. Exhibition or Not you still have to get ROAR 1-time or annual membership for insurance purposes with ROAR. Exhibition or Regular racing DOES require hard case ROAR approved packs in ALL class with the exception of 1/8 Buggy/Truggy Exibition classes only, since at the moment they acknowledge that there are not alot of "legal" 4s batteries out there. So, Bring your soft packs and run 1/8 exhibition guys! ALL racers must use Lipo charging sacks (both roar and mikes want this).

CORR open is exhibition /demo too so run what you brung tire, motor, car wise but yes like i said above that class needs ROAR approved hardcases since it is Roar event and there are tones of 2s approved packs on the market.

ROAR rules will apply for any class that ROAR has rules for in their rule book, so check them out at: http://www.roarracing.com/rules.php Stock CORR rules do apply so look them up and make sure your legal or your running in CORR open exhibition/demo class with all the other frankenstein cars.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Cool, thanks Jason, the clarification should help folks out. I'll post it on ******** for people coming from out of town.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for doing the leg work and keeping us informed!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

On the Stock corr class, the Traxxas stock motor will be legal. It says it is a 12 turn but it is a 550 size motor, the rest of them are 540 which has a smaller armature. In other words if you have a stock corr truck you will be aloud to race with what you have! Stock Corr Trucks


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> On the Stock corr class, the Traxxas stock motor will be legal. It says it is a 12 turn but it is a 550 size motor, the rest of them are 540 which has a smaller armature. In other words if you have a stock corr truck you will be aloud to race with what you have! Stock Corr Trucks


It will be legal ROAR stock class or stock exhibition class?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

A Roar stock 27 turn motor is faster than the rtr motors, just a little bit though, the roar stock motors are race motors . What i am trying to say is you can race the stock corr trucks in the roar class they way they come out of the box, It will still come down to driving more than who has the fastest motor!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> A Roar stock 27 turn motor is faster than the rtr motors, just a little bit though, the roar stock motors are race motors . What i am trying to say is you can race the stock corr trucks in the roar class they way they come out of the box, It will still come down to driving more than who has the fastest motor!



 ^
Well Thanks Jeremy, now my motor will do me no good...lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Just to clarify, you're saying the stock Slash motor will be allowed in the Corr Spec class? Is that just for the Slash? What about the RTR Sc10 motor? Billed as a 17T, but I have 27T motors that will pull it.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I must be mis undetstanind something here....doesnt "spec" mean. out of the box??....what is the deal with roar....if we have to change motors from an " out of the box" spec race....i think rules need adjusting....


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

We need to run them box stock, which means with the motors they come with or you can run a traxxas motor in a sc10 or a in a blitz or vise versa! and yes a tuned roar stock 27 turn is faster but i think we need to run them box stock so if any kids come out to race they can compete speed wise! after all it is a entry level class!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> We need to run them box stock, which means with the motors they come with or you can run a traxxas motor in a sc10 or a in a blitz or vise versa! and yes a tuned roar stock 27 turn is faster but i think we need to run them box stock so if any kids come out to race they can compete speed wise! after all it is a entry level class!


I think what they are asking is that while we agree with your logic. Will Roar agree and say "oh ya scrap what the Roar rules say about 27T and run what came in the box because that is spec out of the box". If ROAR doesnt then we (those of use that run out of box motors) will have to classify that is demo stock class and not ROAR "official" Corr spec stock class.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

This whole thread is why ROAR blows! WAY too many rules!!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> This whole thread is why ROAR blows! WAY too many rules!!!


lol


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

What i was told by steve is we are going to run the box stock truck in the stock class, but even with more power it dosent garuntee a win, anyone thats going to run a roar stock motor better have comm lathe cause you only get a good 5 to 8 runs before you need to true it, with the box stock motors you get 15 to 50 depending on how hot you get it! But i agree ROAR sometimes complicates everthing more than they help it! But they are all we got!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Paul. Spec class is just what Mike's called it on RC Signup. ROAR rules for the short course class are stock or 17.5 BL, 2S or 6 cell, and any unmodified SC tire. The Open class is a demo class so that guys with modded trucks have a class to run in. But yeah, I'm all for the RTR motors in the Spec class. It's a fair fight with the 27T for sure.


----------

